# Lotion: The Following Ingredients: Will It Work? And More Qs



## busymammaof3 (Feb 10, 2008)

I want to make a very basic, easy lotion recipe...since I am very new at this. I have been experimenting in my kitchen for a few months. But still...

I have the following ingredients...which I know are used in lotions:

stearic acid
citric acid
glycerin
distilled water
jojoba oil
olive oil
coconut oil
sweet almond oil
shea butter
vitamin E oil
essential oils

As far as I have read, neither glycerin or citric acid are neccessary in making lotion. Is this correct?

Is an emulsifying wax neccessary or are there alternative emulsifiers I can use? Like stearic acid?

Lots of questions. And more to come, I am sure of it! LOL


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Feb 10, 2008)

Give me until tomorrow evening and I will formulate a recipe with what you have.  You have most of the ingrediants to make a basic good lotion!
 You will need an emulsifier though.  I use E-Wax, but there are many  choices.:wink: 

Paul


----------



## busymammaof3 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Thanks!*



			
				Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> Give me until tomorrow evening and I will formulate a recipe with what you have.  You have the ingrediants to make a basic good lotion!
> :wink:
> Paul



Ohh! Thank you!  I am so anxious to try it out! You're such a big help!

Appreciate it :!:  8)


----------



## busymammaof3 (Feb 10, 2008)

*If Possible...*

As if you haven't done enough...LOL...
is it possible to make one with out citric acid and glycerin.

I guess I am trying to find something very, very basic...that uses the least amount of "extras."


----------



## smittenkitten (Feb 11, 2008)

You could certainly make a whipped body butter with some of those ingredients but i dont think you would be able to make a lotion you would need some kind of emulsifier and I've always used stearic acid as a thickener, I dont think it would emulsify on it own.

Do a thread search for whipped butters, there will be loads of info on it................although it looks like Soapmaker Man might be formulating one for you


----------



## busymammaof3 (Feb 11, 2008)

smittenkitten said:
			
		

> You could certainly make a whipped body butter with some of those ingredients but i dont think you would be able to make a lotion you would need some kind of emulsifier and I've always used stearic acid as a thickener, I dont think it would emulsify on it own.
> 
> Do a thread search for whipped butters, there will be loads of info on it................although it looks like Soapmaker Man might be formulating one for you



Thanks. I've done a ton of searching on the web. I think sometimes I find so much information...of so many different variations that it gets a bit hard to make heads or tails.

I am hoping to figure out a basic lotion and basic body butter recipe...to try, using some of the above ingredients. Yeah, Paul is a sweet guy!


----------



## Becky (Feb 11, 2008)

Do you have emulsifying wax & aloe vera gel?

*Moisture Cream* Makes 600g
420g (70%) Distilled water
24g (4%) Aloe vera gel
48g (8%) Emulsifying wax
72g (12%) liquid oil of choice - sweet almond or olive would be my choice
30g (5%) Shea butter
3g (0.5%) Phensoserve
3g (0.5%) fragrance oil or essential oil

*Light Lotion* Makes 600g
450g (75%) Distilled water
36g (6%) Glycerine
36g (6%) Emulsifying wax
72g (12%) liquid oil of choice
3g (0.5%) Phenoserve
3g (0.5%) Fragrance oil or essential oil

From a book sold by www.aussiesoapsupplies.com.au

If you'd like, I also have some emulsified body butter recipes...


----------



## busymammaof3 (Feb 11, 2008)

Becky said:
			
		

> Do you have emulsifying wax & aloe vera gel?
> 
> *Moisture Cream* Makes 600g
> 420g (70%) Distilled water
> ...



Thanks, Becky! Is the moisture cream like a moisturizer for the face? If so, I would probably use Jojoba since it doesn't clog pores. I would love the body butter recipe. Thanks! I don't have the EW or the Aloe Vera Gel...but I can order some. I use to buy what I could at Wal-Mart or Hobby Lobby; but started ordering everything online, from a supply store that sells organic, raw and unrefined ingredients.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

between 10% and 25% oil for your lotions and creams is a good amount. 

I like to make mine in the higher oil amount, but not all my oils are liquid ones, I like to include some butters as part of my total % of the oils.

I like to use aloe vera juice and not the gels which some contain actually very little actual aloe vera.

and if you use water, make sure it's distilled water and not tap water.


but yes the e-wax is essential to many lotions unless you are using another product to sub the e-wax.


edited to add don't forget to add a 'chemical' preservative.  If there was a good natural one we all would be using it instead.  So it's better to use the preservative to prevent mold and bacteria from growing than spreading mold and bacteria onto our skin that we can't see with the naked eye.


----------



## Becky (Feb 11, 2008)

busymammaof3 said:
			
		

> Thanks, Becky! Is the moisture cream like a moisturizer for the face? If so, I would probably use Jojoba since it doesn't clog pores. I would love the body butter recipe.



You can use the moisture cream anywhere you like. It depends on your personal preference on how thick or thin, light or rich you prefer your facial creams to be.

*Shea Body Butter* Makes 600g
294g (49%) Distilled Water
24g (4%) Glycerine
42g (7%) Emulsifying wax
15g (2.5%) Cetyl Stearyl Alcohol
114g (19%) Liquid oil of your choice
90g (15%) Shea Butter
3g (0.5%) Phenoserve
4g (1%) Rosemary Oleoresin Extract
up to 12g (2%) Fragrance oils or essential oils


*Shea & Olive Body Butter* Makes 600g
360g (60%) Distilled water
36g (6%) Glycerine
33g (5.5%) Emulsifying wax
18g (%) Cetyl Stearyl Alcohol
96g (16%) Olive Oil
30g (5%) Shea Butter
12g (2%) Olive squalane
3g (0.5%) Rosemary oleoresin extract
6g (1%) Phenoserve
6g (1%) Fragrance oils or essential oils

From the same book as above - Making your own moisturisers - sold by www.aussiesoapsupplies.com.au

Both of these have ingredients that are not on your list, but they are both really lovely to use.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Feb 11, 2008)

Have you guys used soy lecithin as an emulsifier?  I add 6 gel caps per 48 ounce batch as a co-emulsifier along with my E-Wax.  

ETA:  Erin, check out this cool tool to walk you through making a simple lotion.....

http://recipes.herbalsoapsbyrj.com/calc ... ulator.php

I used it at first.  It is a great lotion calculator! 8) 

Paul


----------



## busymammaof3 (Feb 11, 2008)

faithy said:
			
		

> between 10% and 25% oil for your lotions and creams is a good amount.
> 
> I like to make mine in the higher oil amount, but not all my oils are liquid ones, I like to include some butters as part of my total % of the oils.
> 
> ...


What are altrernatives to E-wax?


----------



## busymammaof3 (Feb 11, 2008)

Becky said:
			
		

> busymammaof3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, thanks for all the info! I will save this and definitely try them out, ASAP!


----------



## busymammaof3 (Feb 11, 2008)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> Have you guys used soy lecithin as an emulsifier?  I add 6 gel caps per 48 ounce batch as a co-emulsifier along with my E-Wax.
> 
> ETA:  Erin, check out this cool tool to walk you through making a simple lotion.....
> 
> ...



I have heard of it? What form does it come in? Where do you buy yours?

Thanks for the link! I saved it to my favorites! I noticed the cost calculator at the bottom. I have been looking for one like that! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Lucy (Feb 12, 2008)

busymammaof3 said:
			
		

> What are altrernatives to E-wax?



either veg-emulse or BTMS


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Feb 12, 2008)

Today, we have a lot of alternatives to E-Wax.  There are literal a dozen emulsifiers on the market today, some natural, some all synthetic.  Here is a link to my favorite lotions supplier, Lotion Crafters, and to all their emulsifiers and surfactants;


http://www.lotioncrafter.com/store/Emul ... c-251.html

I also like The Herbary.  Here is the direct link to their 3 pages of emulsifiers;


http://www.theherbarie.com/Emulsifiers-c-7.html

They both have a formulary so you can use and make their recipes if you wish.  Both great suppliers! 8) 

Paul


----------



## busymammaof3 (Feb 12, 2008)

*What's That?*



			
				Lucy said:
			
		

> busymammaof3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's BTMS? And by veg-emulse you mean emulsifying wax derived from plants, right?


----------



## busymammaof3 (Feb 14, 2008)

*Stearic Acid: Confused*

I was looking up emulsifying wax alternatives and http://allnaturalbeauty.us/ani3.htm states "Stearic acid is used to emulsify, or combine oil and water in a product to make it resemble a lotion instead of a bottle of Italian dressing." But didn't someone say recently...that it simply makes your formula thicker. That it's not an emulsifier?[/url]


----------



## Lucy (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: What's That?*



			
				busymammaof3 said:
			
		

> What's BTMS? And by veg-emulse you mean emulsifying wax derived from plants, right?



Lotioncrafter BTMS, AKA Conditioning Emulsifier, is a self-emulsifying wax. A quaternary ammonium salt derived from the natural plant oil Colza, it is both a mild primary emulsifier and an excellent conditioning agent, which provides elegant cationic emulsions for both skin and hair care products.

From Aussiesoaps.  Veg-Emulse is a self-emulisfying, proprietory blend of natural emulsifiers that is highly sought after by those wanting to keep their products as natural as possible. Veg-Emulse offers fabulous viscosity enhancement, improved stability, and conditioning in all your lotions and creams.


----------



## busymammaof3 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: What's That?*



			
				Lucy said:
			
		

> busymammaof3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, Lucy!


----------

